# Michael Whelan



## erickad71 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

I like Michael Whelan. Here are a couple of sites that you might find interesting...

http://www.dragoon.com.au/archive/
http://web.tiscali.it/ffantasy/ this one is of more well-known artists
http://www.michaelwhelan.com/ 

Just type in fantasy artists or art on google.


----------

